# Raised panel bit with back cutter



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

So I bought the Sommefeld cabinet router bit set & went to make the 2 base cabinets for my bookshelves, I put raised panels on the sides & on the doors. I had trouble with the raised panels fitting into the groove on the rails & stiles as having to cut the panels down to fit with maybe an 1/8 of an inch in the groove,on the 2nd cabinet working on the doors I decided to use a straight bit to level the raised panel on front & back sie to fit in the groove of the rails & stiles deeper whick made assembly easier, well last night I was looking at the bit & saw there was more cutter area behind the bearing & thats when I looked in the package there was a smaller bearing, went on their website to look for more info on it & found under the section for the bit by itself & found that the larger bearing is for the arch when making arched raised panels, I wish they would have put some instructions in the box about this or have had the smaller bearing on it in the first place, live & learn & having fun doing it.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

agree..sometimes a simple drawing even, with bits that have interchangeable parts or purposes would be great..a set of actual uses, setup and instructions even better...lol


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Don
I my be misunderstanding but have the same set, the large bearing is for the first pass on the router table after you have ran all four sides switch to the small bearing for final cuts this will give you your correct thickness. I have made arch panels it is done the same way. If you do not want change bearing you can adjust the fence so you do not a deep bit. Just start with small bearing


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey John, I have never made raised panels before & it would have been nice to see info or instructions in the box about the bearings, my time is limited & only have an hour or two to work on my projects in the evening.


----------



## hartjack (Nov 21, 2011)

I use the small bearing for the full cut. I adjust the fence 4-5 times to make the full cut.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Don
Here is a video with Marc showing how he does it, I just use the fence to adjust deep of cut 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=D1Qg1ZRd5Xw
Marc sommfeld has about half dozen video's about cabinet making I do not follow all his procedures but it does give you a good idea how things are done.
Remember using these big bits watch your fingers
Good luck show pictures


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a bit late to this discussion, but watch the video linked to in this thread. I have the entire DVD set and it's well worth watching. Marc, does a great job of explaining this in the video, but as you point out a bad job of putting any printed material on his website or in the box. 

-Wayne


----------

